# Si TM65 mkiii midbass



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone demo’d The new mkiii TM65’s? Thoughts?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

not out yet.
preorder to be open soon, but you wont see the drivers out until Sept.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

RRizz said:


> not out yet.
> preorder to be open soon, but you wont see the drivers out until Sept.


Wasn’t sure........ just curious about them. Seen the FS was 98hz on the Si site and was hoping someone had tried them out lol.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

DBlevel said:


> Thoughts?


Well, there isn't a thread for them yet. Might as well be this one. 

Preorder was supposed to start a few days ago, but still no way to order them. Looks like preorder pricing will be almost identical to retail though so I'll be waiting 'till they're in stock.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Preorder is open now


----------



## Vividi#12 (Aug 24, 2017)

Torn between changin from a mkii to going 3-way with a GB25


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Vividi#12 said:


> Torn between changin from a mkii to going 3-way with a GB25


I am in the exact same boat.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Tee hee!!!


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Vividi#12 said:


> Torn between changin from a mkii to going 3-way with a GB25


See that wouldn't tear me. All due respect.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

OH SNAP !!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

LaserSVT said:


> Tee hee!!!


What's thay mean? Your cool and we're not!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> What's thay mean? Your cool and we're not!


Yes! LOL


No its just since I was the first to review the TM65 and the TM65II Nick figured I would get first test. I am breaking them in right now. I will write their review next week. I have about 8 hours on them and they kept getting more solid so I want 40 hours on them and then will really get into playing them. Who knows if I will like them more or less than the MK II. I may ask to buy hem or may send them to the next reviewer. 
I will be ordering the BM MK V to upgrade my BM MK IVs this month. I am also waiting on an even cleaner amp but this will all be in the review next week.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Somehow I agree!

I remembered your previous review. You could have sent them to me. I would have got that 40 hours in the first day! I do like the MKII's so hopefully these do impress as well.


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Bandwidth up to 10k according to the specs. 
How’s that gonna sound ?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

dsquared said:


> Bandwidth up to 10k according to the specs.
> How’s that gonna sound ?


Who cares. My sub says it can play up to 3.5k but no one will ever find out.


----------



## Red Saber (Jul 5, 2018)

Looking forward to this. Congrats.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

big price drop today - $280 pair from $400 for the preorder


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I just got done demoing/playing with them for the week. I should have an official review posted here by friday or saturday. But overall they are awesome and beautiful. Qualitatively, not a huge difference from the MKII's but they seem to be a bit more tight in the sub bass region and more enjoyable (less distortion) in the treble region, although that was just for testing, I have my midrange take care of this range usually but they can go up a little higher than most 6.5's I've played with. I just love how much bass these things put out in my leaky door, I dont know if you can find a better driver for the price [(SPL @ 60hz / dollar) - distortion]. 

Also, the carbon fiber woven cone is just nice a **** to look out. Makes me want to get kick panels or door pods to show them off better.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Any idea when the pre-order is over? I would be in the position to purchase a pair next month. Also, what are the actual mounting specs?


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

manish said:


> Any idea when the pre-order is over? I would be in the position to purchase a pair next month. Also, what are the actual mounting specs?


@electrodynamic would be able to answer best. But all I know is get it on pre-order before the price increases. These things are high performing and one of the best bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

brainbot1 said:


> @electrodynamic would be able to answer best. But all I know is get it on pre-order before the price increases. These things are high performing and one of the best bang for the buck IMO.


Pre-order will be over sometime this next month.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Is the payment on pre-order taken right away or at the time of shipping?


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

Mless5 said:


> Is the payment on pre-order taken right away or at the time of shipping?


also wondering the same thing!


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Mless5 said:


> Is the payment on pre-order taken right away or at the time of shipping?


Pre-orders are normally at a discounted price, which are paid ahead of time. Essentially, you’re helping fund the considerable costs associated with buying a run of drivers. You’ll get a nice discount on the drivers but you won’t receive them for up to a few months.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

DBlevel said:


> RRizz said:
> 
> 
> > not out yet.
> ...


The FS is concerning to me as well. I'm surprised no one else here has brought that up.
I'd like to try out a pair but...


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Makes sense - thanks.



dgage said:


> Pre-orders are normally at a discounted price, which are paid ahead of time. Essentially, you’re helping fund the considerable costs associated with buying a run of drivers. You’ll get a nice discount on the drivers but you won’t receive them for up to a few months.


----------



## Tweezer (Nov 9, 2018)

DBlevel said:


> Wasn’t sure........ just curious about them. Seen the FS was 98hz on the Si site and was hoping someone had tried them out lol.


Will Fs likely change when it's mounted in a door? SI claims that these drivers have "clean bandwidth of 45 Hz to 10,000 Hz (in-vehicle)". How can that be if the FS is 98 Hz?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Fs isn't necessarily a limitation of extension. Fs is the point of excitation, however, a driver can play below especially depending on the acoustics of the environment. There's a few other calculations to see where the driver will naturally begin to roll-off and the point excursion begins to ramp up. Modeling helps some but the acoustics of the environment still comes into play. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

What about thd concerns at and below fs?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

bnae38 said:


> What about thd concerns at and below fs?


On paper and for upper frequency drivers, yes that's a concern. The amount of tolerable distortion in lower frequencies plus the fact that the sub still contributes in that area makes it not much of a concern. The SI isn't the only one with such a seemingly high Fs. Others have done well with such a design. Fs is just part of the the picture. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweezer (Nov 9, 2018)

I just did some quick Googling, so correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like Fs goes up with every generation of the TM65.

MKI: 57 Hz
MKII: 69 Hz
MKIII: 98 Hz


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Tweezer said:


> I just did some quick Googling, so correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like Fs goes up with every generation of the TM65.
> 
> MKI: 57 Hz
> MKII: 69 Hz
> MKIII: 98 Hz


That is correct....basically the design changes have improved the speakers ability to play cleaner at even higher midrange frequencies thus allowing it to be used as a midrange driver in a 2 way system. If being used as a dedicated mid BASS driver, there ireally s not much reason to swap to the mk3 unless you just GOTTA have the looks of carbon fiber cones.

In fact, I am still trying to decide whether to use dual Mk1 ported in the doors or dual Mk2 sealed in door pods in my next build. I have bought 4 of each, so I get to choose, but there is really no reason forum to even think about the mk3 iteration.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Not to compare, but as an example. Here's another popular mid with a higher Fs than stated lower frequency limit. 


https://www.audiofrog.com/gs60-premium-grade-automotive-midrange-loudspeaker/

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

